# Tell me about Charlie's Soap



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

I learn so much here! I never even heard of Charlie's Soap before checking out the diapering forum. We have always used Dreft (where's the baggy over the head icon?). Please tell me more about Charlie's. Where do you buy it? Do you use it on all your laundry or just diapers? Does it get stains out or do you need something separate for that? Anything else I should know? Thanks!!!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We use liquid Charlie's Soap. We order it in gallon size (get the pump dispenser -- it helps a lot) so we always have some on hand. It's a lot cheaper than most other detergents, per load. It's 100% water soluble so NO residue (unlike Dreft







).

It works pretty well on stains -- if you're using pocket CDs be sure to pull inserts out after changing a poopy diaper. Otherwise the wet insert will pull the stain from the pocket. If a stain does get through, I wash normally then squirt Charlie's on the stain directly and toss back in pail damp until next wash.

It has gotten out every stain except mold and rust (we have an old washer and sometimes have tiny rust spots on the inserts). Nothing I'm aware of gets out rust stains though. But the liquid detergent works better on stains than their designated stain stuff, strangely enough.

The only negative about Charlie's is that some people are sensitive to something in it, so I'd start with a small bottle and try it out first then if it works okay get the gallon size.

I have super sensitive skin and no problems at all with Charlie's. Initially we used it only for diapers (used 7th Gen for clothing), then I used it to wash a dog bed cover -- and it got the smell out easily. I was hooked. We've used Charlie's on everything ever since.

Another good thing about Charlie's it is will eventually pull out residue left from previous detergents on towels and clothing, which can help prevent mildew or ammonia smells from reoccurring.

We order it directly online here: www.charliesoap.com. They are very nice and deliver really fast.


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

I used charlies initially but my DS was sensitive to it. Then I started to use Allens and I love that. I used the powdered charlies so I don't know if that makes a difference but I found that it was not great at getting my clothes clean enough. And there is the issue that charlies does not disinfect your dipes so you need to use high heat in your wash. If charlies works for you thats great though cause its cheap and free ship! HTH


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I love charlies and have no problems with it. I use the recommended amount and it gets all of our clothes clean. I do prewash the dipes with bacout and double rinse. Then use charlies on hot and double rinse. No problems. I also do a hot rinse once in a while to strip dipes. Just regular maintenance.

I think I remember reading on the charlies site the the rash problems stemmed from using different detergent for other loads and/or not using enough of Charlies to get clothes clean and then not rinsing. But, if I really wanted to know, I would call them.

I don't think there are detergents that disinfect other than bleach so I am not sure why that is an issue. Why do you even need to disinfect unless there is serious illness. If that were the case, I would do a dollop of bleach in a load and then rewash and rinse a bunch.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not use Charlie's Soap? (Or Sportswash, same thing)

You have to pre-wash your machine and use something to disinfect your dipes every wash?
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...arlie%27s+soap

It can burn your child's bottom..
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...%27s+soap+burn

http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...37&postcount=9
"Until you have actually experienced the severity of these burns it is hard to imagine it. My children are not sensitive and never had a rash. But when we used sportwash (this was developed by Charlie and sold to to the atsko owner and is the same as charlies with the exception of 1 ingredient) both of my children were severely burned and to this day have scars from the burns."

http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...1&postcount=15
"I have about 10 costumers in the last year that had children with serious chemical burns from Charlies. I too have seen the photos. Each costumer was given a different reason by the company as to why Charlie's wash didn't work and left the blisters. Some of these moms were told it was a fleece allergy or that that it is their water or their wash routine.... When the mom's switched to a different detergent the rashes went away 100% and they all claimed that their diapers are cleaner. 2 or 3 of these costumers are moms on here."

http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...21&postcount=6
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...85&postcount=4
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...22&postcount=5
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...d.php?t=188166

A few things to read before trying Charlie's soap.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

And don't forget this one
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...8&postcount=28


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

we have charlies and it makes my DD's butt flaming red!! So we use plain ol' off brand free and clear detergent w/ no problems.


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all of the great information. I had no idea! If we do try it, I'll definitely go for the suggestion to just buy a little at first to see whether it works for us.

Any idea what ingredient causes the sensitivity? Do they disclose the ingredients on the product packaging? I couldn't find a complete ingredients list on the Charlie's web site.


----------



## Etay005 (Jul 12, 2005)

After reading all this, I realize my son must have had a reaction to Charlies! I am so sad because I nixed my diapers all together and started back on poisies. I should have come here for advice







.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Etay005* 
After reading all this, I realize my son must have had a reaction to Charlies! I am so sad because I nixed my diapers all together and started back on poisies. I should have come here for advice







.









Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Etay005 (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 







Sorry to hear that.

So I am going shopping right now to start over!!!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

The Charlie's people have done research to figure out what the rash problem was about. I emailed Charlie and his son Taylor and have asked them to make some comments here. They do belong but just lurk a lot.

Taylor?


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Why not use Charlie's Soap? (Or Sportswash, same thing)

You have to pre-wash your machine and use something to disinfect your dipes every wash?
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...arlie%27s+soap

It can burn your child's bottom..
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...%27s+soap+burn

I think one of the problems people have with Charlies is that they use a different detergent on other clothes. You do have to prewash you machine for a few cycles to rid it of residue and then only use Charlies. I am not sure about disinfecting. Do other detergents disinfect? I prewash my dipes with bacout and then use charlies so that is supposed to disinfect.

Also, I have heard that regardless of which detergent you use you need to strip your dipes every so often as regular maintenance. So, I have also heard that some of the charlie's users, and this repeats if you read the threads linked here, do not do this. If you strip and start over again, perhaps this rash will not happen.

And, if you read the happy heiny's posts linked above, she says her customers switched to other detergents. I think it is also important to remember that not every diaper, nor every detergent, is going to work for everyone. For example, I hate 7th gen products with a passion but a lot of people love their wipes and other products. Their wipes give my dd's rashes. Does not mean there is something wrong with them nor do I need to file a complaint. I just needed to use a different brand. Same goes for soaps of all kinds and all products that come into contact with our skin. Alba products also give us rashes. Our problem not Albas.

I can understand the pain and frustration you get from seeing your baby with a rash but geez, it is not worth all the anger. Just switch brands.

phew, cloth dipes are a lot of work


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Another mama chiming in about Charlie's Soap burning my lo's bum . . . horrible burns but man did that stuff get the diapers clean.

We use it on all our other laundry though and it does well. I'll have to find another natural detergent when we finally finish this gallon tub we bought before I realized that it was the cause of those awful burns. Charlie's soap may have worked better for use if we had our own machine but we share it so there's always some other types of detergent being used in the machine.


----------



## crazycat (Oct 20, 2004)

I use Charlie's soap for all my regular laundry and sometimes my dipes - I also use Simple Green and washing soda for my dipes. I have not had any problems with rash on my lo's but I do seem to have a problem with residual odor - both in my dipes and in my DH's shirts (underarms ...). The SG/WS seems to do better with the odor issue for my dipes. I tried just using Charlie's all around for well over a month but the odor kept bugging me. Maybe it's something to do with my water? Maybe I need to run a load with bleach to kill off whatever buildup or bacteria is in there? I have no idea, but I haven't found a detergent yet that takes care of DH's shirts. He doesn't stink but I can always smell his "smell" in his shirts even after washing them ...


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

crazycat

try Biokleen Bacout for BO and stink


----------



## oliesmama (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so glad I saw this thread. I recently posted here about my son's sensitive skin/issue with FB. We use Charlie's and I'm going to stop ASAP! He gets a red bum and has an area that blistered and seems to be scarred (this just breaks my heart). I even did research on here first, but I guess I didn't do enough.

Allen's Naturally was recommended..before I buy, I better do some more thorough searching here. I would hate to have this happen twice.

Since I have been using Charlie's, does anyone have an idea how many washes with another soap before I get all the Charlie's out?


----------



## CtaylorS_3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Howdy,

I would be MORE than happy to talk to everyone about the fact and fiction about Charlie's Soap. I think there are many things that people are missing and I would really like to help out. If anyone would like, I can respond to concerns here in this forum.

Thank you for letting us answer questions, if we can.


----------



## Mandalyn (Feb 4, 2008)

I just started using cloth diapers two days ago and washed with Charlie's soap. My daughter has hives all over her middle and just a little on her bottom and face. Is that how an allergic reaction to a diaper or the detergent would show up? Charlie's isn't on the rest of her clothing and I thought an allergy might show up mostly on her bottom. It certainly isn't a chemical burn. I'll try washing the diapers again and see if it goes away, but does anyone have any more info on how allergies manifest themselves? Could it be the detergent?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

has she had any new foods lately? or new soap?
hives on her middle and her face and bottom doesnt sound like a reaction to a detergent used in only her diapers...
but really Charlies is sooooo cheap that washing all laundry in it is your best bet, that way you arent washing residue from your machine of other detergents into your diapers.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, you have to use charlies for all your laundry. Taylor can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that is one of the reasons that the rash happens.


----------



## Mandalyn (Feb 4, 2008)

No new foods and no new soap, but she did have a fever the day before I started the diapers. Maybe it's something viral. I'm washing the diapers again in Charlie's right now and we'll see what happens. Maybe it was some detergent mix or maybe I didn't prewash the diapers well enough, but I agree, it doesn't sound like it'd be the diaper--but since I just started using them, it was my most obvious clue. Thanks!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

check out roseola


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

I figured I should post my story so here goes. When I bought my FBs I bought charlies powder. I started using Charlies on ALL my laundry, including my dipes, did MULTIPLE prewashes to clean out my washer, turned my hot water heater all the way up when washing dipes, Did cold prewash, hot/cold wash cycle with full scoop of charlies and at least 2 extra rinses and my DS still had a rash from it- all over not just diaper area (cause we washed his clothes in it too). I switched detergent and it went away. Went to visit my sister for a couple of weeks, who uses Charlies, and not thinking about it she washed our clothes before we went home and he got the rash again. We're using Allens now and his skin is fine. So it wasn't a virus. My DS hadn't touched any foods at all yet so it wasn't food related. He has mild eczema and we have to use California Baby soap and lotions. Hes a sensitive babe and unfortunately Charlies gave him rashes. Not that there is anything wrong with the product per se, DS just reacted to SOMETHING in there. Hope this helps figure something out.


----------



## FuzzyOne (May 3, 2005)

we switched to charlies because of ds's super sensitive skin (including eczema). i love the stuff. we use it for all of our laundry with great success. i also use vinegar in a soak for the diaper laundry and have no odor problems at all. i use just one pump (from their pump) for a load of laundry and that is plenty.


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my! I ordered a sample of Charlie's. I'm due with my first in March and now I'm scared to even try this on diapers, especially since people have mentioned scars. With information like this, it's hard to choose what to do. Advice?


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Let me reiterate that there are products that irritate skin. I have heard that Tide irritates some skin. I cannot use Alba skin products and many other brands. There are always products that irritate someone's skin but not someone else's.

editornj - how far does a sample go? The problems with skin irritation seem to arise after use for at least a short while. If you are scared, try something different like Planet, Allens, or Country Save. Try Charlies when baby is a bit older. Maybe that will make you feel better.


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Great, thanks, delphiniumpansy. I use Seventh Generation right now. After a few months I'll experiment a bit.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CtaylorS_3* 
Howdy,

I would be MORE than happy to talk to everyone about the fact and fiction about Charlie's Soap. I think there are many things that people are missing and I would really like to help out. If anyone would like, I can respond to concerns here in this forum.

Thank you for letting us answer questions, if we can.

Hello!
I just got my order of your product today. I have some All Free n' Clear to use up first, but I am looking forward to your product.
I have washing soda on hand for creating cleaning products. Should I use it with the Charlie's?
Also, what stain remover do you recommend for really bad stains? I have been looking at BacOut, but no point in mixing the two if they don't play nice.
I am also fond of using Vinegar for my rinse agent. Can I still do this with Charlie's?
Thanks!


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

Etay005 said:


> After reading all this, I realize my son must have had a reaction to Charlies! QUOTE]
> 
> me too!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We have been using Charlie's for a month now, with no problems.

Today, DS1 was saying he had an "owie" in his diaper and when DH took it off, he was COVERED in a bright pink, blistering rash. The blisters are tiny - lots of raised bumps.

I know it was a reaction to the diapers because the rash was only in areas the diaper came in contact with his skin - where his paper liner was, there was no rash.

We ONLY use Charlie's. Nothing else.
We stripped our machine twice before doing any laundry at all.
We rinse our diapers on cold, then HOT wash with one scoop of Charlie's. Extra cold rise at the end.

The ONLY thing I can come up with is that sis returned some baby clothes to me that I had loaned her - they reeked of her detergent and fabric softener, so I rewashed them twice in Charlie's. Some time after that, I did the diapers. I don't know if that's the source of the problem or not, but I'm not exactly willing to risk my kids' butts and try the stuff again.

Would you?


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I'll admit right now that I did not read all the previous posts. But I did want to comment on a couple things after skimming the posts.

First, my ds and I have _extremely_ sensitive skin. I get hives from nearly all detergents ever since I was an infant. That said, Charlies is the only thing that I do not get rashes from. From what I understand, Charlies is just about pure castile soap (no dies, perfumes, additives, etc.), so I doubt it would cause a rash. Just be sure not to use too much soap...I use a half a scoop of the powder for a full load in my high-efficiency washer. We use Charlies on all our clothes and it works great!

Second, if you want to disinfect your laundry, try using grapefruit seed extract. A few drops per load will kill all bacteria, fungi, etc. But be careful, gf seed extract can irritate the skin, especially if you use too much.


----------



## oliesmama (Jul 27, 2007)

So, an update - after I posted, someone from Charlie's contact me via PM and asked to talk. I explained my wash routine and they recommended I do another wash with Charlie's and OxiClean (or a similar disinfecting solution), then a wash with just Charlie's and going forward, use Charlie's and OxiClean (and not to hesitate to use a bit more than a scoop of Charlie's). I did this and we are back to using cloth. We haven't had any serious redness, so perhaps the issue was I didn't ever get the dipes clean enough. I will say that after the initial wash with Charlie's and OxiClean, my dipes were very clean - I thought there were some stains that wouldn't come out and they did. I don't think I ever got my dipes clean and disinfected enough.

I'm going to keep the routine up and see how we do. Will post if we see any reactions.


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliesmama* 
So, an update - after I posted, someone from Charlie's contact me via PM and asked to talk. I explained my wash routine and they recommended I do another wash with Charlie's and OxiClean (or a similar disinfecting solution), then a wash with just Charlie's and going forward, use Charlie's and OxiClean (and not to hesitate to use a bit more than a scoop of Charlie's). I did this and we are back to using cloth. We haven't had any serious redness, so perhaps the issue was I didn't ever get the dipes clean enough. I will say that after the initial wash with Charlie's and OxiClean, my dipes were very clean - I thought there were some stains that wouldn't come out and they did. I don't think I ever got my dipes clean and disinfected enough.

I'm going to keep the routine up and see how we do. Will post if we see any reactions.

Yay!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

so nice to trouble shoot!!!!
please post your experience in the charlies and diapering thread


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I started with Charlies at the tail end of our diaper days with Nathan and never had an issue. I have been using it for our laundry ever since. I have one who cant uses cheer one who cant use All and one who cant use wisk. I got tired of playing lets see how breaks out in a rash and stuck with Charlies







Ive been very happy


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
We have been using Charlie's for a month now, with no problems.

Today, DS1 was saying he had an "owie" in his diaper and when DH took it off, he was COVERED in a bright pink, blistering rash. The blisters are tiny - lots of raised bumps.

I know it was a reaction to the diapers because the rash was only in areas the diaper came in contact with his skin - where his paper liner was, there was no rash.

We ONLY use Charlie's. Nothing else.
We stripped our machine twice before doing any laundry at all.
We rinse our diapers on cold, then HOT wash with one scoop of Charlie's. Extra cold rise at the end.

The ONLY thing I can come up with is that sis returned some baby clothes to me that I had loaned her - they reeked of her detergent and fabric softener, so I rewashed them twice in Charlie's. Some time after that, I did the diapers. I don't know if that's the source of the problem or not, but I'm not exactly willing to risk my kids' butts and try the stuff again.

Would you?

I wanted to update my post for anyone who's interested. We're back to Charlie's again and LOVING it again.

The rash turned out not being at all from the detergent itself, but a bacteria rash because the Charlie's was going to work on our hard water and not enough detergent was left to work on the crud. So the remedy was one capful of Calgon water softener, the scoop of Charlie's, and I add in a TBSP of bleach just for safe measure. Since switching to that routine, there is absolutely no rash at all and the diapers are wonderfully clean (and soft).


----------

